# Ft. Pickens Dive Report



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We headed over to Ft. Pickenswith some rescue students today, and after drowning a few of them we dove Ft. Pickens. It was low tide, so the viz wasn't great (8-10ft,) but the fish were everywhere! There was a school of 20-30 slot reds all over the jetties. Juve grouper, red snapper, and mangrove snapper covered everything. All in all it was a great day, and 3 divers got introduced to Ft. Pickens!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Redfish on the jetties!!! I think Im gonna go spearfishin there! oke



Just kiddin...that would be illegal on TWO counts!



Usually though, this time a year, should be a lotta big bull reds pushin in! Thanx for the report Rich


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Clay, has the new boat seen any bull red action yet?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not yet...that you Curty?


----------

